# حسنى مبارك (عيد قومى جديد)



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

_*والله يا ريس وبقيت عيد قومى *_
_*شوف الواد دا مش عايز يحلق غير لما تمشى *_
_*




*_
_*والبت المعفنه دى مش هتستحم غير لما تمشى*_
_*



*_

_*وشوفنا شجاعه الولاد اللى بجد هيبقو مستقبل البلد *_

_*



*_

_*وشوفنا عبط الشعب *_
_*



*_
_*واكتشفنا وجه التشابه بين البردعى وعمو شكشك*_
_*ودا كان شر خطير :yahoo::yahoo:*_
_*



*_
_*تقريبا  اخوات*_
_*وفى ناس مهماش اى حاجة وعاشت وقالت هبقى مشهور على حس البلد*_


_*



*_

_*وفى الاخر شوفنا ناس خايفه عليها بجد *_
_*مكنش هممها اى حد غير انها تقف وتقول لا لاى انسان يفكر يخرب او يخون*_
_*



*_
_*وفاخر كلامى ابلغكم سلامى *_
_*واقلوكم اللى يشوف امى مصر يقولها ترجعلى تانى*_
_*لحسن بجد بقيت وحشانى*_
_*امى مصر اللى هجرتنى وظلمتنى اللى اباحت دمى لما *_
_*قتلتنى قولولها انى لسا بحبها  ولو طلبت هديها دمى *_
_*مهى امى وانا ابنها*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

الله يرحمها يا بني​


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

مش ممكن يا جون بجد ضحكتنى 

مصر دلوقتى فى العنايه المركزه 

واتمنى ربنا يعديها على خير 

وترجع مصر ام الدنيا

شكرااااااااااااا يا جون يا جامد
​


----------



## Twin (7 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وكانت الصاعقة*
:bomb:* :bomb: :bomb:*
*أن مصر هي مصر والشعب هو الشعب*
*وبقي الحال علي ما هو عليه *
*وعاش مبارك الأمن والأمان*
*وعاش الشعب المقهور الغلبان*
*ونموت نموت ويحيا الوطن*​


----------



## esambraveheart (7 فبراير 2011)

*مصر خابت لما جابت واحد زى البرادعي و محمد بديع
قولوا لمصر باحبها و باتمني لها الشفاء العاجل من هذا الصداع المسمي بثورة 25 يناير​*


----------



## الفارس الامين (7 فبراير 2011)

ميرسى لحضرتك على الموضوع الجميل دا ربنا يباركك


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> الله يرحمها يا بني​


_* عمرها  ما هتموت طول ماحنا فيها :smil15::smil15:*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> مش ممكن يا جون بجد ضحكتنى ​
> مصر دلوقتى فى العنايه المركزه ​
> ...


_* ماتت ولا فى العنايه  متوقفوش قلبى *_
_*هى  صاعقه واحدة وصدقينى هتلاقيها فاقت*_
_*وجريت زى القرد :crazy_pil:crazy_pil وهتموت الاعداء *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *وكانت الصاعقة*
> :bomb:* :bomb: :bomb:*
> ...


ادا انت معاك قنابل مسله للدموع دى يا عو :t33::t33:
اجرى بقى بلا وطن بلا بتنجان:ranting::ranting:


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *مصر خابت لما جابت واحد زى البرادعي و محمد بديع​*
> 
> *قولوا لمصر باحبها و باتمني لها الشفاء العاجل من هذا الصداع المسمي بثورة 25 يناير*​


_* ايه يا عم دا الموضوع اتقلب  مستشفى  مصر لسا بخيرررررررر*_
_*بصو  على اخر حاجة وانتو تعرفو *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

الفارس الامين قال:


> ميرسى لحضرتك على الموضوع الجميل دا ربنا يباركك


* نورت  الموضوع حضرتك*​


----------



## Twin (7 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ادا انت معاك قنابل مسله للدموع دى يا عو :t33::t33:
> اجرى بقى بلا وطن بلا بتنجان:ranting::ranting:


 
*والنبي متجبش سيرة البدنجان .... هموت وأكله :fun_oops:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *والنبي متجبش سيرة البدنجان .... هموت وأكله :fun_oops:*​


 تعالا خالتك مصر  قامت بالسلامة وهتخرج من العنايه كمان اسبوع 
وهتعزمك على بتنجان :new6::new6:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 فبراير 2011)

*



			واقلوكم اللى يشوف امى مصر يقولها ترجعلى تانى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



مستنينها ترجع تانى ​*


----------



## Eva Maria (7 فبراير 2011)

​















​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 فبراير 2011)

مصر بخير يا بنى وياما دقت على راسك يا مصر طبول

وانتى بردو صامدة وقوية

جميل جدا يا جون الموضوع والصور تحفة​


----------



## الاسد المرقصي (7 فبراير 2011)

*والله يا جون يبني 
انت بقول كلام زي الفل 
بس مصر حالها اتضحضر
وكل الاوغاد لعبوا في وشها البخت 
محتاجه 100 عمليه تجميل يرجعوها زي الاول

بس ربنا قال 
مبارك شعبي مصر​*


----------



## Twin (7 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> تعالا خالتك مصر قامت بالسلامة وهتخرج من العنايه كمان اسبوع
> وهتعزمك على بتنجان :new6::new6:


*طب ما فيش طيران شغال :11azy:*
*أعمل أيه طيب ممكن تديني حل :t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة يا ابن بلدي هههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مستنينها ترجع تانى *​


* :dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:*
*معلشى ايدى وحعانى بقى*
*بس قولى يارب *​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

Eva Maria قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

:a63::a63:





tasoni queena قال:


> مصر بخير يا بنى وياما دقت على راسك يا مصر طبول​
> 
> وانتى بردو صامدة وقوية​
> 
> جميل جدا يا جون الموضوع والصور تحفة​


 ومين قالى انها فى شر :act23::act23::act23:
شكليك دسيسه


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

الاسد المرقصي قال:


> *والله يا جون يبني ​*
> _*انت بقول كلام زي الفل *_
> _*بس مصر حالها اتضحضر*_
> _*وكل الاوغاد لعبوا في وشها البخت *_
> ...


 
*اكيد الشعب هو الدكتور يا برنس:new8::new8:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طب ما فيش طيران شغال :11azy:*
> 
> *أعمل أيه طيب ممكن تديني حل :t30:*​


 لو كان ينفع كنت بعتلك البتنجان:11azy::11azy::11azy:


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلوة يا ابن بلدي هههههه*​


 مرسى يا روكااااااااااااااااا


----------



## منصور بشرى (7 فبراير 2011)

هذه ابداعات المصريين .. ان نسخر من كل شئ !!!!!


----------



## Twin (7 فبراير 2011)

منصور بشرى قال:


> هذه ابداعات المصريين .. ان نسخر من كل شئ !!!!!


*هذه ليست سخرية .... هذه فكاهة ودعابة*
*أنت مش عارف أننا مصريين *
*وال بني مصر كان في الأصل حلواااااااني :smil12:*
*دمنا بجد سكر وخفيف .... يعني فريسكا :dance:*​


----------



## sony_33 (7 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع جميل فعلا مضحك ومبكى فى نفس الوقت
والى لاحظتة ان مصر قوية بشعبها
لدرجة ان الى كانو عاملين كامين عندنا
كانو متخدرين اخر حاجة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2011)

*ينقل للترفيهى ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 فبراير 2011)

مرسى يا سونى   نورت
شكرا يا دونا وربنا يعوض  تعبك


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مرسى يا سونى نورت
> شكرا يا دونا وربنا يعوض تعبك


 
*ومفيش مرسي لبابا يا أبني:new6:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ومفيش مرسي لبابا يا أبني:new6:*​


* ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مشكور يا امير   وانت عارف على ايه *​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (17 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل بجد بس عايذ اقول حاجة مصر مفقودة من اول ثورة ممكن نلاقيها فى الثورة الثانية ولا اقواك تعال دور معليا يمكن تلاقيها


----------

